# Las Vegas Summerlin Costco Shooting!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 12, 2010)

I was going to Costco and arrived there about thirty minutes after this shooting took place.  Of course we were not allowed in as they shut down all traffic into the area.  This shooting is interesting as the person shot was licensed to carry a firearm.

http://www.lvrj.com/news/slaying-of-army-veteran-shocks-friends-98223884.html


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jul 13, 2010)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I was going to Costco and arrived there about thirty minutes after this shooting took place. Of course we were not allowed in as they shut down all traffic into the area. This shooting is interesting as the person shot was licensed to carry a firearm.
> 
> http://www.lvrj.com/news/slaying-of-army-veteran-shocks-friends-98223884.html


 
The incident is extremely bizarre.  I'll be watching the results of the investigation with interest.


----------



## lklawson (Jul 13, 2010)

Hmm... Eye witness accounts directly contradict official police reports.  This can't end well.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow two different sides to a story, this could be a ugly stituation.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 13, 2010)

I will be watching it as well.  As someone who is a CPL holder I am interested because of the factors involved.


----------

